
LZW and GIF explained - _sdegutis
https://www.eecis.udel.edu/~amer/CISC651/lzw.and.gif.explained.html
======
_sdegutis
I’m writing my own custom gif encoder in C and found this incredibly helpful
along with a couple other references. But this one in particular is very
helpful in understanding how I would structure my C code. One of the few
pieces of the puzzle left for me to figure out is how to write to a variable
bit stream as byte is the lowest you can easily read/write in C.

